
Putting the “crow” in necrophilia - ericdanielski
https://corvidresearch.blog/2018/07/16/putting-the-crow-in-necrophilia/
======
rubzah
An overly active sexual response occurs in many species, like a small dog
humping your leg. Hell, there are plenty bizarre examples of what human males
might resort to when the urge overpowers them. I don't see why researchers
would be so shocked by this. Unless maybe for the attention garnering.

------
trhway
> This may be because the crow is less experienced, or more aggressive, or has
> some neurological issue with suppressing inappropriate responses.

in case of for example seals having sex with penguins
[http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20141117-why-seals-have-
sex-w...](http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20141117-why-seals-have-sex-with-
penguins) :

"young male seals sexually coercing what appeared to be healthy penguins of
unknown gender.

...

The seals were not yet old or large enough to defend harems of female seals,
explained de Bruyn."

------
acqq
Also, two _male ducks_ , one of them _dead_ , a scientific paper, 2001:

"Moeliker, C.W., 2001 – The first case of _homosexual necrophilia_ in the
mallard Anas platyrhynchos (Aves: Anatidae) – DEINSEA 8: 243-247 [ISSN
0932-9308]. Published 9 November 2001"

[http://www.hetnatuurhistorisch.nl/fileadmin/user_upload/docu...](http://www.hetnatuurhistorisch.nl/fileadmin/user_upload/documents-
nmr/Publicaties/Deinsea/Deinsea_08/Deinsea_8_15_Moeliker_.pdf)

The talk about it:

[https://www.ted.com/talks/kees_moeliker_how_a_dead_duck_chan...](https://www.ted.com/talks/kees_moeliker_how_a_dead_duck_changed_my_life/transcript?language=en)

"Kees Moeliker: How a dead duck changed my life"

------
nasredin
>>That said, in nearly a quarter of cases, crows did make some kind of contact
with dead crows. Like with mammals, we saw that these behavior could be
exploratory, aggressive and in rare cases even sexual (about 4% of crow
presentations resulted in attempted copulations), with the latter two
behaviors being biased towards the beginning of the breeding season.
Importantly, the latter two categories of interactions were rarely expressed
independently, and it was often a mixture of the first two; in rare cases, all
three. In the most dramatic examples, a crow would approach the dead crow
while alarm calling, copulate with it, be joined in the sexual frenzy by its
presumed mate, and then rip it into absolute shreds.

------
throwaway66666
Truly nature's goths! (referring to the gothic subculture that has a
fascination for the macabre and dark :) )

------
projektir
Ah, more material for my "nature is garbage" bucket.

~~~
acqq
More like "the garbage is when some humans claim that this or that is
_unnatural_ (without ever checking what happens in the nature)." All kinds of
for us surprising behavior could be really found in the nature.

Edit: See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17636963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17636963)
It's not "garbage" it's all nature. Including humans.

~~~
projektir
That, too, but I reserve the right to call things garbage when that's what
they look like, as well.

